# Designing Forex Systems



## Strw23 (1 March 2006)

Hello All 

I would like to eventually get into Forex and was looking at some charts the other day and came across a problem I was wondering if someone could help me with. 

My understanding is that when you are given a currency pair the price is in the second currency eg AUD/USD $0.75 meaning it only takes US$0.75 to buy A$1.00. 

The question I have is when I now look at GBP/JPY 202.40 meaning it takes 202.40 yen to buy 1 pound. This price and chart are not in AUS$ and obviously dont work when I try to run a simulation in Tradesim because it sees 202.40 and assumes it is dollars. 

How do other people get around this and do their testing?

Scott


----------



## Strw23 (2 March 2006)

Does nobody here trade forex? Even if you dont trade Forex does anybody have an idea of how to get around this problem.  

Scott


----------



## MARKETWAVES (18 March 2006)

INTERESTED IN  FOREX ?

GO TO www.dailyfx.com............... 

All your questions will be answered over there.


----------



## tech/a (18 March 2006)

Strw23 said:
			
		

> Does nobody here trade forex? Even if you dont trade Forex does anybody have an idea of how to get around this problem.
> 
> Scott




Scott.

The problem has arisen before Ive seen it discussed.
If you mail David and ask him the question I'm sure he can help.
I think you may also find the answer on the Tradesim forum site.
Infact if you post your question there Im sure you'll get an answer.


----------

